# Is anyone else having problems with HDFC's netsafe?



## sygeek (Dec 16, 2011)

I just registered for HDFC's netsafe, for a virtual credit card linked to my debit card. I generated a netsafe card and the first purchase went pretty well. 

However after generating a new card and trying it again (and again (and again)) for another purchase, paypal gives this error:


> "The credit card you entered cannot be used for this payment. Please enter a different credit card number."



I tried logging into my account and removing all the cards and trying it all over again (while signed in to paypal this time) but I got the same error.

After giving up on paypal, I tried using amazon but it says my credit card has expired. Note, that I'm using newly generated netsafe cards for each transaction but all of them failed.

Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Krow (Dec 16, 2011)

Visa or MasterCard?

My payment was declined for the first time when I tried buying humblebundle 4. I generated a second card and bought it. I am on MasterCard


----------



## sygeek (Dec 16, 2011)

Krow said:


> Visa or MasterCard?
> 
> My payment was declined for the first time when I tried buying humblebundle 4. I generated a second card and bought it but that card failed. I am on MasterCard


I'm on Visa. For some reason, every card that I try for the first time is successful (I'm talking about other debit cards).

Edit: It just worked again..wtf?


----------



## Krow (Dec 16, 2011)

Visa cards are known to have some problems. There was a thread on te regarding this.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 16, 2011)

Krow said:


> Visa cards are known to have some problems. There was a thread on te regarding this.


Can you link that thread?

Also, I'm using HDFC's virtual credit linked with my debit card, so I don't think Visa/Mastercard should affect the payment. Maybe I was using them too fast and the (netsafe) transaction would be busy.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 16, 2011)

Isn't netsafe generated CC is supposed to be used only once? (I heard it, correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## sygeek (Dec 16, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Isn't netsafe generated CC is supposed to be used only once? (I heard it, correct me if I'm wrong)


Yup. Like I said, I generated a new card for every transaction.


----------



## Krow (Dec 17, 2011)

*www.techenclave.com/showthread.php?t=190626

Try this link. If it doesn't work Ill login from a desktop to get you the vbseo enabled URL.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 17, 2011)

Happened with me too when I wanted to buy the Humble Indie bundle. When I used Google check out everything went smooth


----------



## johnybravojr (Dec 17, 2011)

Here is my experience with NetSafe Cards posted in another thread:



> _I am aware that I can't use PayPal for purchases. But somehow I am taken to PayPal during checkout. The Bank says this in reply to my mail: *"We regret to inform you that currently we do not have tie up with Paypal account. Hence you are unable to use your card at Paypal account."*.
> 
> However, when I spoke to someone from their cc, I was told that my HDFC Titanium Intn'l Debit Card cannot be used in Amazon. I see no sense in it, but I realized that that is the best info I can get out of a Customer Care person(irrespective of what the product is). Now I'm waiting for... for? Uh.. I don't know!
> 
> ...



Worst thing is that since PayPal took some money for verification, my card will be considered 'partially used', and the balance amount will be refunded only after 35 days.


----------



## Krow (Dec 18, 2011)

My MasterCard netsafe failed with Google Checkout again. Dunno when I'll get the refund. Weird thing happened. I had paid $5 some days back and yesterday tried paying $10 at the humble bundle website. Payment failed on both occasions via Google checkout but yesterday I got a mail with my humble bundle order saying I paid $5. How can an old payment be accepted after I made the new one. I have no idea what happened to my money.


----------



## suntex (Dec 24, 2011)

HFDC netsafe virtual card can be used only one time I believe.


----------



## Krow (Dec 25, 2011)

Update: My MasterCard does not work well with Google Checkout anymore. Works fine everywhere else.


----------



## sygeek (Dec 25, 2011)

Krow said:


> My MasterCard netsafe failed with Google Checkout again. Dunno when I'll get the refund. Weird thing happened. I had paid $5 some days back and yesterday tried paying $10 at the humble bundle website. Payment failed on both occasions via Google checkout but yesterday I got a mail with my humble bundle order saying I paid $5. How can an old payment be accepted after I made the new one. I have no idea what happened to my money.


I think vineet369 had the same problem, you may want to discuss it with him.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 21, 2012)

I will carry on the discussion from here instead of creating a parallel thread:

*Has anyone used the Netsafe card on Amazon US? *

My mom's CC (no funds) and my HDFC debit card got declined


----------



## Krow (Feb 21, 2012)

I can confirm it works with PayPal. Should work with Amazon Payments too.


----------



## nitish5424 (Aug 3, 2012)

sygeek said:


> I just registered for HDFC's netsafe, for a virtual credit card linked to my debit card. I generated a netsafe card and the first purchase went pretty well.
> 
> However after generating a new card and trying it again (and again (and again)) for another purchase, paypal gives this error:
> 
> ...




Hello...
Am unable to purchase using HDFC Netsafe... i have set up paypal account and even verified my account with Mail Id,PAN Card and HDFC-Netsafe Virtual Credit card...
While purchasing i added a new Virtual card to my paypal account and tried to make payment but got this error
"Please go to www.paypal.com to confirm your credit card before you complete this purchase."

Please anybody help..


----------



## sygeek (Dec 25, 2012)

I just got a refund after I mistake while buying Bastion from amazon. However, I used a virtual card. Will the refund go to the main balance?


----------



## Krow (Dec 25, 2012)

It should go to main balance. Check with customer care to be sure.


----------



## paroh (Feb 16, 2014)

How much time it take to get refund back if virtual netsafe card is created from debit card?????i notice that it is showing nothing in transaction detail


----------

